# Fake Foods we Love



## Sprout (Apr 10, 2011)

The food blasphemies thread got me thinking about this a while ago. As an adult, many of the processed foods I loved as a kid taste terrible to me now. Usually my complaint is that they are way too salty or just taste too fake. There are a couple that, for reasons far beyond my understanding, still taste good to me. I have a few foods that only taste good around certain people, or on a specific holiday because we traditionally ate them then, but that's more about nostalgia then taste. I'm not talking about those. I'm talking about foods that I could eat fairly regularly if they weren't so unhealthy. Mine:

Corn Dogs
Ramen noodle/cup noodles (though I usually add more water and don't drink all the broth or only use part of the seasoning packet)
Tangy Taffy (also occasionally called Laffy Taffy, but I'm talking about the candy-bar sized ones, not the little bite-sized ones. they taste completely different)

What fake, barely-considered-food concoctions do you still inexplicably like?


----------



## PattY1 (Apr 10, 2011)

Sprout said:


> The food blasphemies thread got me thinking about this a while ago. As an adult, many of the processed foods I loved as a kid taste terrible to me now. Usually my complaint is that they are way too salty or just taste too fake. There are a couple that, for reasons far beyond my understanding, still taste good to me. I have a few foods that only taste good around certain people, or on a specific holiday because we traditionally ate them then, but that's more about nostalgia then taste. I'm not talking about those. I'm talking about foods that I could eat fairly regularly if they weren't so unhealthy. Mine:
> 
> Corn Dogs
> Ramen noodle/cup noodles (though I usually add more water and don't drink all the broth or only use part of the seasoning packet)
> ...




What is wrong with Corn Dogs? Hot Dogs are food, Corn Bread is food.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh My!  There are so many!

Chef Boy R Dee Beef Raviolis, Top Ramen, Vienna Sausages, Easy Cheese...


----------



## Sprout (Apr 10, 2011)

PattY1 said:


> What is wrong with Corn Dogs? Hot Dogs are food, Corn Bread is food.



Are you sure hot dogs are food?


----------



## PattY1 (Apr 10, 2011)

Sprout said:


> Are you sure hot dogs are food?




Well they are made from food, so they have to be food. They are not made from rocks. Maybe not nutritious food, but food none the less.


----------



## Sprout (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't know how widespread they were, but back in WA state I used to love the billboards for AM PM convenience stores that said "A corndog is a hotdog in a tasty sweater."


----------



## PattY1 (Apr 10, 2011)

Sprout said:


> I don't know how widespread they were, but back in WA state I used to love the billboards for AM PM convenience stores that said "A corndog is a hotdog in a tasty sweater."




I like that.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 11, 2011)

I can't think of any. As a kid, I refused to eat KD and Twinkies. This was at camp or other people's homes. My mum never bought them.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm not sure I understand your definition of "fake".
Something popular at fairs? Something packaged for convenience? Something that needs preservatives added for shelf life? Something not known for its nutritional value? How about a food item that you feel guilty eating? Is that fake food? Like if you buy into the commercials and eat a Snickers bar instead of a real lunch, is the Snickers fake food? But what if a candy bar for lunch _is_ your normal lunch??? lol


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 11, 2011)

I still like Kraft mac-n-cheese.  Don't get me wrong, I PREFER made from scratch with multiple cheeses but I'll eat a bowel of Kraft MAC for lunch or if Craig's gone sometimes for dinner. 

I like the Ramen noodles too still, though the MSG or something else in them causes migraines now.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 11, 2011)

*Vienna Sausages* (Can't put my finger on it.)
*Vanilla Wafers* (They did something unknown.)
*McDonald's French Fries* (They no longer use coconut oil in the oil blend.)
*Peter Pan Peanut Butter* (They cut out some of the sugar.)


----------



## GB (Apr 11, 2011)

I would not say I love it, but something I like which I know others think is horrible is Cool Whip. I love real whipped cream and do not see the two as the same thing at all, but I do like the taste of Cool Whip. I even like putting it in the freezer and eating it with a spoon.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 11, 2011)

For the one time a year I eat pie, Cool Whip suits me fine. The last time I bought it I had to get the canned stuff. It just wasn't the same as the tub.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 11, 2011)

GB said:


> I would not say I love it, but something I like which I know others think is horrible is Cool Whip. I love real whipped cream and do not see the two as the same thing at all, but I do like the taste of Cool Whip. I even like putting it in the freezer and eating it with a spoon.




I remember a comedy bit from decades ago in which George Carlin was playing the part of a food factory foreman going through a list of ingredients with a factory worker and trying to figure out what it was making.  He made jokes about each ingredient as it was added to the pot and when it was all done he threw his hands up and said, "Make it white and call it Cool Whip".


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 11, 2011)

None come to mind right away as I was junk food deprived as a child.

However, I eat hot dogs about once a week and feel no guilt.  I have my deep fryer out now so I think I'll make some corn dogs.  That'll be a first.

I eat ramen noodles too.  Except I use half the water (1 Cup) and eat it as a noodle dish.

I could never stomach Chef Boy-ar-dee but my kids loved it.

I don't consider any of them blasphemous.


----------



## jabbur (Apr 11, 2011)

SpaghettiO's.  I could eat a can about now.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 11, 2011)

I had some Spaghetti Os last year. Bought a can out of the blue because someone mentioned them. They were just like I remembered them. Kind of mushy, but certainly edible.
A lot of people call the food out of their past comfort food. I wouldn't go that far


----------



## Alix (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh boy could we get a fight brewing in this thread. I like all kinds of fake foods. AND...I use them all the time. LOL! I'm like GB, just because I like something real doesn't mean I don't still love the crap food too. LOL! 

Short list:

KD
Cheez Whiz
Kraft Singles
Velveeta (Mmmmm...mixed with salsa for chips!!!)
Mini Ravioli
Ramen


Oh the list goes on. I am seeing a theme though...Kraft is my friend. Please note, I did NOT mention their parmesan cheese...oops!  *running and hiding*


----------



## taxlady (Apr 11, 2011)

Okay, I thought of something. I don't love them, seldom buy them, but will definitely munch them at a party: any kind of cheesy poofs.


----------



## PattY1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Alix said:


> Oh boy could we get a fight brewing in this thread. I like all kinds of fake foods. AND...I use them all the time. LOL! I'm like GB, just because I like something real doesn't mean I don't still love the crap food too. LOL!
> 
> Short list:
> 
> ...



What is KD?


----------



## GB (Apr 11, 2011)

KD=Kraft Dinner


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 11, 2011)

KD=Kraft Dinner=Kraft Mac-n-Cheese


----------



## Alix (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry PattY1, its Kraft Dinner in Canada. You guys call it Kraft Mac and Cheese I believe.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 11, 2011)

Kraft Dinner in the States could be a box of Kraft Mac "N Cheese, or Spaghetti kit.

My less than perfect foods that I still love (and they are ridiculous foods) include Potted meat Sandwiches, Convenience Store burritos, convenience store burgers, canned cheese, Velveeta, Kraft Parmesan/Romano cheese, Vienna Sausage, *Cadburry Caramello*, Hostess Fruit Pies, hot dogs (any way you want to cook them, even cold), Fried Spam, Fried Bologna, Ruffles potato Chips, Soft Cheese puffs, Fried Pork Rinds, Buttery Pop corn, the deep fried burritos that Jack in the Box used to make, A big chunk of good pepperoni, Canned Corn Beef Hash, A thick slice of liverwurst, and the list could go on.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Saphellae (Apr 11, 2011)

Alphaghetti's, except they are in Hello Kitty shapes.  I always have one in my cupboard as a treat.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 11, 2011)

GB said:


> I would not say I love it, but something I like which I know others think is horrible is Cool Whip. I love real whipped cream and do not see the two as the same thing at all, but I do like the taste of Cool Whip. I even like putting it in the freezer and eating it with a spoon.


 

i love a spoon full as well. haven't put in freezer but i sure will now. thanks


----------



## Claire (Apr 11, 2011)

The mac-n-cheese gets my vote.  I bought some a few years ago and was appalled at how salty it was.  I also used to love canned Chinese food (Chung King?).  I bought it once decades ago and it was, "Oh God!  I used to _like_ this stuff?"  My mother didn't "do" convenience food often, so I guess we thought it was a treat!  

When we went camping, mom would buy canned beans & pork, and canned spaghetti.  We would open the can and place it on the grill to warm while we grilled the meat and usually a packet of onions & butter.  It tasted wonderful, then.  I doubt I'd like it now!


----------



## babetoo (Apr 11, 2011)

white castle burgers. they have way to much salt and not much else . meat? i doubt it. like them once and awhile. once you start you will eat way more that one.


----------



## roadfix (Apr 11, 2011)

I like Cliff Bars in most flavors.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Apr 11, 2011)

Well if we all are confessing.... 

Box mac-n-cheese (but not Kraft) 
Ramen noodles
Jax (like puffy cheese doodles)
Wise Onion Garlic chips 
Goldfish 
Underwood Deviled Ham
Cadbury Eggs
Easy Cheese w/ chick-n-biscuit crackers
Capt'n Crunch 
American Cheese


----------



## bakechef (Apr 11, 2011)

Cheesy poofs JAX are my favorite, but really hard to find in the south.

Strawberry or Grape soda.  I am not a fan of strawberries, don't hate 'em don't love 'em, but I really like artificially flavored strawberry soda, same goes for grape.

Watergate salad.  Instant pistachio pudding, cool whip, marshmallows, pecans and pineapple.  Pineapple and pecans are about the only things on that list that I would consider "food".  I don't care for instant pudding or cool whip, but when you put all this stuff together magic happens, and I will eat a ton of this chemically engineered dish!


----------



## NoraC (Apr 11, 2011)

Instant iced tea.  It as no relationship to actual tea. The flavor is unique to Lipton and why anybody bothered, given how dead easy tea is to make, I do not know, but I love the taste of it at least sometimes.


----------



## jdthompson (Apr 15, 2011)

Top ramen!


----------



## buckytom (Apr 15, 2011)

what's the name of that cheese in an aerosol can? i don't know if they still make it, but i loved it on saltine crackers.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Apr 15, 2011)

buckytom said:


> what's the name of that cheese in an aerosol can? i don't know if they still make it, but i loved it on saltine crackers.



There is Easy Cheese and Cheese Whiz.


----------



## Saphellae (Apr 15, 2011)

Kraft Dinner.. I try not to buy it.  I don't think I'm the only one guilty of eating the whole box here...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 15, 2011)

I have to add - gut-buster burritos from the gas station - 80 grams of carbs in those things!.  That's like eating 3 Snicker's bars.  And yet, somehow, I occasionally crave the things.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 15, 2011)

Saphellae said:


> Kraft Dinner.. I try not to buy it. I don't think I'm the only one guilty of eating the whole box here...


 I like to melt some proccessed cheese slices in with it to give it that extra fake cheesey flavor....


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 15, 2011)

Velveeta Lite melted in cauliflower or broccoli cheese soup with beer in it
Extreme Cheddar Goldfish crackers,
Ruffles Sour Cream and Onion potato chips dipped in cottage cheese (mmmm)
Gummy Worms
Ramen noodles (need a low sodium version)


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 15, 2011)

Ok.. I have this thing for the fake garlic butter they send with pizza... 

It only works on the crusts (nice if you leave a little sauce) and you can stick it in the fridge.


----------



## jdthompson (Apr 16, 2011)

FrankZ said:
			
		

> Ok.. I have this thing for the fake garlic butter they send with pizza...
> 
> It only works on the crusts (nice if you leave a little sauce) and you can stick it in the fridge.




You just made me think of another one FrankZ.  The "butter" they put on your popcorn at the movie theater.  So gross but oh so good!


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 16, 2011)

Saphellae said:


> Kraft Dinner.. I try not to buy it. I don't think I'm the only one guilty of eating the whole box here...


 
I HATE leftover Kraft MAC but love it freshly made so, of course, I can't just leave any....  So, that's why I now buy the easy Mac (not sure of spelling) that comes in individual portions/packages.


----------



## Saphellae (Apr 16, 2011)

You guys are SOOOOO Bad.
I went shopping yesterday and lo-and-behold 4 boxes of KD end up in my cart.
Having one with heinz right now. lol.
Darnit.


----------



## joesfolk (Apr 16, 2011)

Confession time:  Last night I ate a sandwich (well really only made a half sandwich) of old fashioned loaf lunch meat slathered with mayo and stuffed with potato chips.  I probably only do this twice a year for obvious reasons.  While I don't have any problem with balony or salami or many types of processed lunch meat, for some reason I consider old fashioned loaf, especially when eaten like this to be "fake food" or frankenfood.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 16, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> Confession time:  Last night I ate a sandwich (well really only made a half sandwich) of old fashioned loaf lunch meat slathered with mayo and stuffed with potato chips.  I probably only do this twice a year for obvious reasons.  While I don't have any problem with balony or salami or many types of processed lunch meat, for some reason I consider old fashioned loaf, especially when eaten like this to be "fake food" or frankenfood.



My Scottish ex used to make a "crisp butty": a sandwich of bread, butter, potato chips.  Of course a "chip butty" had French fries instead of potato chips.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 16, 2011)

taxy, chip butty vans are a common sight in ireland and the uk, especially near sporting events and other venues of alcohol, lol.

 crisp buttys sound good, btw, gotta try it.

or would that be butties? it's english (language), so you never know.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 16, 2011)

buckytom said:


> taxy, chip butty vans are a common sight in ireland and the uk, especially near sporting events and other venues of alcohol, lol.
> 
> crisp buttys sound good, btw, gotta try it.
> 
> or would that be butties? it's english (language), so you never know.



I just can't get my head around chip butties. That from the woman who enjoys a sandwich of cold, sliced, boiled potato on bread spread with bacon fat and of course salt & pepper. Maybe some chives  

If I am feeling particularly Danish, it's open-faced on heavy rye and garnished with mayo and something green on top of the mayo - could be the chives or some pretty sprouts or a sprig of parsley (I can't find the tiny cress that Danes put).


----------



## mzdee99 (Apr 17, 2011)

a grilled cheese sandwich made from crappy orange day glo"american" cheese and fluffy white bread,,,and butter(or margerine)
NO other cheese,,,and NOOO other bread
greasy,,,,horrible and lovely
i love a grilled cheese sandwich but i dont like or want a "good" version,,,,lol
no gourmet,,,etc


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 17, 2011)

mzdee99 said:
			
		

> a grilled cheese sandwich made from crappy orange day glo"american" cheese and fluffy white bread,,,and butter(or margerine)
> NO other cheese,,,and NOOO other bread
> greasy,,,,horrible and lovely
> i love a grilled cheese sandwich but i dont like or want a "good" version,,,,lol
> no gourmet,,,etc



DH just made one from Velveeta.  I had a bite and the "cheese" squished out and dripped down my chin.  Excellent!


----------



## gabagoo (Apr 17, 2011)

about the only fake food I can think of is margarine!!!!

Was it posted here that if a container were left open outside no animal would eat it?

I love Kraft singles for grilled cheese sandwiches

KD is great and I sprinkle in some fresh grated parmesan as well (not kraft!!! the real stuff lol)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 17, 2011)

gabagoo said:


> about the only fake food I can think of is margarine!!!!
> 
> Was it posted here that if a container were left open outside no animal would eat it?
> 
> ...


 
I had to get butter out for the kitty that I had tricked with margarine...the look I got!!!!


----------

